# Optikwerks



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;FIh6FPdWvAo&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIh6FPdWvAo[/video]​ 

*Optikwerks Styling Parts.* MK5 , MK4 , MK3 , Corrado


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

you guys plan on doing anything for the MK2 Audi TT


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

no plans as of now.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

How's The Fitment On The Bora R Rep Front Bumpers For Jetta IV's?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr.V-Dub said:


> How's The Fitment On The Bora R Rep Front Bumpers For Jetta IV's?


Fitment is spot on.


----------



## mustbeSONNY (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you for that immediate response


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

mustbeSONNY said:


> Thank you for that immediate response


:thumbup:


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have mk4 gti and im intrested in the R-Line Rear bumper without exhaust. I was wondering if I need the european support bracket??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

JEMO360 said:


> I have mk4 gti and im intrested in the R-Line Rear bumper without exhaust. I was wondering if I need the european support bracket??



you can modify your stock one in about 15 min to work, if not you will need a euro rebar or an r32 rebar.


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

*thanks*

alright thanks alot.....bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

JEMO360 said:


> alright thanks alot.....bump


happy to help! :wave:


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

I am intersted in a front bumper for my mk4 jetta. I like the r 32 look but I want a rigid fiberglass type bumper not a flexable poly one. Do you have anything like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

vw tdi guy said:


> I am intersted in a front bumper for my mk4 jetta. I like the r 32 look but I want a rigid fiberglass type bumper not a flexable poly one. Do you have anything like that.


ours would be more rigid than a poly one, ours wont sag or change shape.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

are these a fiberglass type product or a tpo type plastic?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

GFK is a cross between both actually, it is stronger than typical fiberglass parts but it doesnt wave, sag, and warp like plastic parts do. Here is GFK in action: 

http://www.optikwerks.com/Promo/opik.html


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

These come ready for paint? Or are they raw, still needing trimming, sanding, priming, etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

New2theGame said:


> These come ready for paint? Or are they raw, still needing trimming, sanding, priming, etc?


These are finished parts ready to paint, that being said you always want to test fit any aftermarket parts prior to paint just to ensure the cleanest fit possible.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Trade me my votex for a bora r rep


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

DibbleDUB said:


> how is fitment on a votex rep for the mkiv jetta?


just like the oem version :thumbup:


----------



## JenryKaly (Nov 25, 2011)

wow, very Nice !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

Do the clean look mk3 jetta bumpers fit euro bumper supports? And how do your side skirts mount-double sided tape?


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you can modify your stock one in about 15 min to work, if not you will need a euro rebar or an r32 rebar.


Do u know what modification needs to be done to the us spec rebar for it to fit? Obviously I, by no means, hold u accountable if I mess it up, but would like to have some idea of what I'll have to do. Thx


----------



## Ducaud (Nov 19, 2011)

gti vr6er said:


> Do u know what modification needs to be done to the us spec rebar for it to fit? Obviously I, by no means, hold u accountable if I mess it up, but would like to have some idea of what I'll have to do. Thx


i would like to know this too


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

gti vr6er said:


> Do u know what modification needs to be done to the us spec rebar for it to fit? Obviously I, by no means, hold u accountable if I mess it up, but would like to have some idea of what I'll have to do. Thx



ok take your bumper skin off, you will notice that on the rebar there are to post coming out of the car. Those posts have a bar the goes across and connects the posts, take that bar off and oblong the holes on that bar that connects it to the posts on both sides so you can slide that bar towards the car, which allows you to scoot the bumper inward.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ok take your bumper skin off, you will notice that on the rebar there are to post coming out of the car. Those posts have a bar the goes across and connects the posts, take that bar off and oblong the holes on that bar that connects it to the posts on both sides so you can slide that bar towards the car, which allows you to scoot the bumper inward.


Perfect, that gives me a good idea. What tool/s are required to do this? Like an angle grinder maybe?


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you guys at one time make the bora bumper in fiberglass?


----------



## chino760 (Nov 18, 2011)

*What 3M tape to use on side skirts?*

What 3m tape would anyone suggest to use?


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

your products are alright but the gelcoat always ends up cracking which in turn cracks the paint..


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

i love this kit especially the side skirts fit like oem:thumbup:


----------



## whitevr619 (Apr 18, 2010)

*mkiv jetta votex rear*

do u need the euro bracket to mount this. and what about the clips on the oem bumpers sides they r not on the one u sell


----------



## K3ith (Apr 14, 2006)

Optikwerks rocks

Employees rock

Quality is spot on

FedEx.....
Failed

Beware of the shippers and inspect merchandise before signing


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Ordered my set of MK5 Jetta textured side skirts the other day to hide my dented rockers. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## Turbostuff (Jan 19, 2006)

Do these bumpers come with grills? Is it possible to get fog lights for these bumpers? I've done some searching, but I can't seem to come up with anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

what bumper were you looking to get? I can let you know.


----------



## 24vFTW (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump, trying to send PM. Your inbox is full.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

cleared. PM returned :thumbup:


----------



## SteinsMK4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Curious on what the hold up is on shipments. I've been trying to contact the company and have gotten nothing. What's the deal?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

We just got back in the office after the holiday and because we were out we came back to a ton of orders / work. But if you have a question please PM me and I will be happy to take care of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Eurospeeds (Apr 21, 2012)

What are my options for mk5 rabbit...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

We have side skirts and front lip. :thumbup:


----------



## EcotecRacer (May 14, 2014)

any plans for actual bumper replacements for the MKV GTI?


----------



## abest521 (Feb 26, 2009)

any options for b5 passat? specifically the votex front lip or side skirts?


----------



## 2000 GTI VR6 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there any modification needed to get a good or OEM fitment on the front, side skirts, and rear bumper for a 2000 MK4 GTI?

Also, how does the GFK material the bumpers and side skirts are made of compare to the OEM material?

Thanks


----------

